# Why No Job Is Safe From The Rise Of The Robots



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

http://nypost.com/2017/03/04/why-no-job-is-safe-from-the-rise-of-the-robots/


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

As far as SDC's, that's not going to happen for years. To many variables to over-come.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

I have a hard time believing that all service sector jobs will eventually be replaced by automation. 

We all know what happened with grocery stores with self check out right? Know why you still see cashiers? B/c people are too ****ing stupid to figure it out themselves in a timely fashion. 

A trained experienced cashier is WAY more efficient than tech-illiterate granny trying to use the self checkout. Too many self checkouts lead to increased wait times and dissatisfaction for customers. 

The same thing is going to happen at fast food "restaurants" as well. I bet all these stores that end up with too many machines and not enough zit covered 15 year olds will end up regretting their decision.


----------



## 123dragon (Sep 14, 2016)

heynow321 said:


> I have a hard time believing that all service sector jobs will eventually be replaced by automation.
> 
> We all know what happened with grocery stores with self check out right? Know why you still see cashiers? B/c people are too &%[email protected]!*ing stupid to figure it out themselves in a timely fashion.
> 
> ...


You should check out amazons new store where there are no check out lines.






Still people around to help stock and do other things. Self checkout was just a small step in automation. The point is to lower the people need to support store operation, not remove everyone. The staff needed to support a store will be smaller over time.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Brian, your thread title is so right. I just witnessed a new Progressive Insurance commercial in which Flo was being portrayed by an animated robot busting out a rap. Our dearly beloved Flo that has made every common man believe that there is a woman out there for himself was just replaced by an autonomous fictional character. My God, even our fantasies are now becoming robotic.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

heynow321 said:


> I have a hard time believing that all service sector jobs will eventually be replaced by automation.
> 
> We all know what happened with grocery stores with self check out right? Know why you still see cashiers? B/c people are too &%[email protected]!*ing stupid to figure it out themselves in a timely fashion.
> 
> ...


Excatly true. When i need to speak to customer servive cuz my phones service is haveing issues i press bunch of numbers to bypass machiene so i can talk to a person


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> As far as SDC's, that's not going to happen for years. To many variables to over-come.


1-3. I'm betting sooner rather than later.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Let's replace Travis with a Robot first.


----------

